

 HN Bug? Screenshot included. - NathanKP
http://i.imgur.com/61iQb.png

======
NathanKP
I just noticed that item #94 is also identical to #91 and #92. All the items
link to the same discussion.

------
pasbesoin
Previous thread(s):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1597641>

